# Kelly Brook Still Got It



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

One of my very first wanks as a youngen, still looks just as good


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Good looking but dumb as a bag of hammers. Not my type for that reason.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Not mine either....too big.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lovely tits

Would bang that all day all night


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

yeah, she still get it.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Need to up my test I think, I thought the thread title said '*Kell* Brook still got it' and was expecting to see pics of a ripped boxer, that's the only reason I clicked on it.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Still got what? Oh, huge tits :lol:

She was embarrassing on Big Breakfast, could barely read the autocue.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ridiculous tits imo. Look good when supported but not when they're hanging about everywhere. Obviously wouldn't decline if she wanted to hold hands though.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

sen said:


> Ridiculous tits imo. Look good when supported but not when they're hanging about everywhere. Obviously wouldn't decline if she wanted to hold hands though.


 "Keep the bra on bitch"

Sorted :thumb


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Lovely tits
> 
> Would bang that all day all night


 I'm banging some Swedish chick with huge tits,'she's partially Spanish too


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jesus she would get it all over the show


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


>


 Smoke screen


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

zyphy said:


> I'm banging some Swedish chick with huge tits,'she's partially Spanish too


 Lucky you

Hope you know how to put her fire away


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

zyphy said:


> I'm banging some Swedish chick with huge tits,'she's partially Spanish too


 Pics or you're not


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Would bury my tongue in her ar5ehole any day


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

I remember first seeing photos of her when I was a disgusting greasy little nerd who read video game magazines and she was dressed in skimpy leather gear to promote some game and that's got to be nearly 20 years ago if memory serves me right and she looks just as good now.

as already been said above would love to bury face in that arse for hours


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

A fine looking lass. Guessing the pics are heavily photoshopped though.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Would smash her to death.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Defo had a boob job, natural tits of that size wouldn't sit that good at her age.

Still looks damn good though.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice face, very average if not slightly over body tbh...


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd let her touch my arm and bust a nut anyday.

Is bit fat tho. Prefer skinny short birds lol.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't believe people are saying she's fat!

Oh yeah i forgot, it's UKM and everyone is millionaires banging 10/10 supermodels. :lol:


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

DTA said:


> I'd let her touch my arm and bust a nut anyday.
> 
> Is bit fat tho. Prefer skinny short birds lol.


 fat, lol, you're a spastic


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Mike_Hunt said:


> A fine looking lass. Guessing the pics are heavily photoshopped though.


 Nah mate. She looks just as good even on her Social media pics and on tv.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Nah mate. She looks just as good even on her Social media pics and on tv.


 She looks good on her meticulously selected filter-laden instragram pics and on TV where she is plastered in make up for cameras? 

I think she's fit still, just sayin'.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha read the news papers mate she doesn't look this!!!! It's photo shopped for 14 year old boys to buy her calender


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Does she even thigh gap


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DORIAN said:


> Ha ha read the news papers mate she doesn't look this!!!! It's photoshopped


 She's looks like she's on a bit of a bulk on some of those newspaper pics; but I still see the potential. Many women yo-yo in their weight, once she cuts, you can't deny she doesn't look great.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DORIAN said:


> View attachment 138203


 Y u do this? I hope youre proud


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DORIAN said:


> View attachment 138203


 Love that shape.

Same as my missus, can't be doing with no bag of bones! :thumb


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> She looks good on her meticulously selected filter-laden instragram pics and on TV where she is plastered in make up for cameras?
> 
> I think she's fit still, just sayin'.


 Lol you can see past all the Photoshop and filter jazz and recognise the natural looking ones, and she still looks the part. Every women sports a bit of make up. For 36 she looks phenomenal. I would wife that.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Love that shape.
> 
> Same as my missus, can't be doing with no bag of bones! :thumb


 It's just an unflattering pic and angle etc. Obviously she has put on weight there, but the picture exacerbates her look to be worst than it really is.

As you said I prefer a bit of meat and curves on my women too.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Disclosure said:


> Y u do this? I hope youre proud


 Ha ha no mate I think she was gorgeous. Just very misleading


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DORIAN said:


> Ha ha no mate I think she was gorgeous. Just very misleading


 I wouldn't exactly say it's a catfish. I wouldn't feel let down at all if I had a pics vs real life meeting with her. Shes just in a position where her looks fund her living, and to be fair she hasn't embellished her looks THAT much or gone crazy with it. Each to his own tho'


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anyway you put I would have a field day with it!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> fat, lol, you're a spastic


 Chubby chaser alert.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DORIAN said:


> View attachment 138203


 whats no to like ? :confused1:

you think your Mrs going to be fit and young forever? lol

ill smash her even harder now as I'm sure she can handle it


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> whats no to like ? :confused1:
> 
> you think your Mrs going to be fit and young forever? lol
> 
> ill smash her even harder now as I'm sure she can handle it


 :stupid:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

She's fat. I'd do her for free. But I wouldn't spend money on her.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Good looking but dumb as a bag of hammers. Not my type for that reason.


 Yeah, wouldn't take long to shag her brains out.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> She's fat. I'd do her for free. But I wouldn't spend money on her.


 Yeah mate, proper fatty that


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Good looking but dumb as a bag of hammers. Not my type for that reason.


 Maybe this one is more your type ?

View attachment IMG_0212.JPG


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Yeah mate, proper fatty that


 She looks ok in this pic but in her nudes/bikini pics has too much belly fat and too big thighs for my taste. I like them small and petite with no wasted flesh.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> whats no to like ? :confused1:
> 
> you think your Mrs going to be fit and young forever? lol
> 
> ill smash her even harder now as I'm sure she can handle it


 Didn't say I didn't like her. I said she photo shops her calenders.

Similar to me looking like arnie In Predator If I Brought One out


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> View attachment 138203


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


>


 My favorite playwrite.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

This is like a kids bouncy house, fun to jump up and down on for a while, but I wouldn't want to live in it.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

Be like chucking a sausage down regent Street


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

DORIAN said:


> View attachment 138203


 All day long.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol, shes whale status.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Filtered and photoshopped to the hilt.

I would still bury my face in her arse until Christmas though.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

She's fit as f*ck.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

zyphy said:


> I'm banging some Swedish chick with huge tits,'she's partially Spanish too


 As my son would say.

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Old photoshop pics she was fit as fck in her day but now..... Really?? Looks my mum!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Nuts said:


> Old photoshop pics she was fit as fck in her day but now..... Really?? Looks my mum!
> 
> View attachment 138213


 Pics of mum


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Nuts said:


> Old photoshop pics she was fit as fck in her day but now..... Really?? Looks my mum!
> 
> View attachment 138213


 Wouldscissoryourmum/10 then


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Nuts said:


> Old photoshop pics she was fit as fck in her day but now..... Really?? Looks my mum!
> 
> View attachment 138213


 Mum pics let's have it.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Old photoshop pics she was fit as fck in her day but now..... Really?? Looks my mum!
> 
> View attachment 138213


 Need a Step Dad?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> As my son would say.
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.


 I ain't showing sh't lmao. I don't put up pics like that


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Nuts said:


> Old photoshop pics she was fit as fck in her day but now..... Really?? Looks my mum!
> 
> View attachment 138213


 She single?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Talking about birds of a different taste to the ones slapped all over the mags.

I ****in love sully lads.

Love her.

She don't know it yet but she is my wife.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

All the ones that said she is fat and wouldn't bang her

you lot got

small men syndrome or a small cock


----------



## Ares22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Any 1 remember those mexico pics she does not llok good when she take her clothes off her boobs are so saggy they slide on the side of her body


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'd love to give her one. Thing is, she has those fat bird genetics which means she has the potential to pile on the pounds real fast. I also hear she is a complete c**t to be in a relationship with. So you could end up with some fat bird with a terrible temper.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

why are all you so called men scared to handle a real woman ?? :huh:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

thecoms said:


> why are all you so called men scared to handle a real woman ?? :huh:


 Curious to see all the real woman you are... post a pic ^_^


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Wouldscissoryourmum/10 then


 I'd pay a large amount of money and/or give a limb or 2 to see that!


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> Curious to see all the real woman you are... post a pic ^_^


 I'm a boy not a girl , just popping off to Thailand for a quick sex change :confused1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

thecoms said:


> why are all you so called men scared to handle a real woman ?? :huh:


 Love how real woman has become code for whale :lol:

Brainwashed by the fat accepting feminazis


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

thecoms said:


> why are all you so called men scared to handle a real woman ?? :huh:


 Because they cost to much to feed........


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Love how real woman has become code for whale :lol:
> 
> Brainwashed by the fat accepting feminazis


 U called?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> All the ones that said she is fat and wouldn't bang her
> 
> you lot got
> 
> small men syndrome or a small cock


 Pretty sure everyone is saying she is fat.. BUT we would still bang


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

benji666 said:


> I'd love to give her one. Thing is, she has those fat bird genetics which means she has the potential to pile on the pounds real fast. I also hear she is a complete c**t to be in a relationship with. So you could end up with some fat bird with a terrible temper.


 Seems like all her Ex's have had multiple affairs behind her back so either she is a c**t or they are.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

zyphy said:


> I ain't showing sh't lmao. I don't put up pics like that


 Can't blame an old man for trying.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

DTA said:


> Talking about birds of a different taste to the ones slapped all over the mags.
> 
> I ****in love sully lads.
> 
> ...


 Love her so much can't even remember her (character's) name - try Scully (Gillian Anderson) :tongue: .

Kelly Brook does nothing for me to be honest, but then I've never been a fan of big breasts. Jennifer Aniston would be my first thought for someone who has aged well  .


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

sen said:


> Seems like all her Ex's have had multiple affairs behind her back so either she is a c**t or they are.


 If it was just one ex, you could think he was the c**t, but if they all are cheating, either she has terrible taste in men or she is a c**t,the common denominator is her . Didn't she beat up one of her ex's? Because ,if she was my bird I would not be looking at other women,she would have to be a grade A c**t for me to look elsewhere.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Ares22 said:


> Any 1 remember those mexico pics she does not llok good when she take her clothes off her boobs are so saggy they slide on the side of her body


 Surprise! That's what real tits do!!!

All boobs bigger than a B cup are heading for the armpit as soon as she lies down.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

benji666 said:


> If it was just one ex, you could think he was the c**t, but if they all are cheating, either she has terrible taste in men or she is a c**t,the common denominator is her . Didn't she beat up one of her ex's? Because ,if she was my bird I would not be looking at other women,she would have to be a grade A c**t for me to look elsewhere.


 And *Danny* also faced Kelly's wrath after they headed to the Spearmint Rhino strip club together in Las Vegas and Kelly discovered her man had given her number to a stripper.

She said: 'As I headed back to the table, I saw Danny walking towards me. "Babe", he said, "I've been looking for you!" I punched him straight in the face.'

Kelly revealed that four bouncers leaped on her, before she tried to have another 'pop' at her boyfriend.

Kelly started dating *Jason *in 1998 after they met in Greece and they were together until 2004, but there was trouble when they attended Madonna's wedding to Guy Ritchie in December 2000. After the Lock, Stock actor made fun out of Kelly for not knowing who a song was by, Kelly said she saw red when she heard the star talking to Hollywood actress Gwyneth Paltrow. She said: 'Jason started to swing his hips from side to side and do a little jive with his arms, saying: "Gywnnie, Gwynnie, Gwynnie. Sexy, sexy, sexy!.. She added: 'He turned round, only to be met with my fist in his face.'

Does sound like a bit of a c**t tbf. 2 different BF's she has punched


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Disclosure said:


> And *Danny* also faced Kelly's wrath after they headed to the Spearmint Rhino strip club together in Las Vegas and Kelly discovered her man had given her number to a stripper.
> 
> She said: 'As I headed back to the table, I saw Danny walking towards me. "Babe", he said, "I've been looking for you!" I punched him straight in the face.'
> 
> ...


 Yeah cos it's normal to give your number to strippers while in a relationship let alone when she's there also.

Unsure on the Statham thing but why be with someone if you feel the need to belittle them and then (I'm guessing this part) go flirt with someone.

In my eyes, at least she's not there to be pushed around, more power to her.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Disclosure said:


> One of my very first wanks as a youngen, still looks just as good


 She always had it, still does.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yeah cos it's normal to give your number to strippers while in a relationship let alone when she's there also.
> 
> Unsure on the Statham thing but why be with someone if you feel the need to belittle them and then (I'm guessing this part) go flirt with someone.
> 
> In my eyes, at least she's not there to be pushed around, more power to her.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Love her so much can't even remember her (character's) name - try Scully (Gillian Anderson) :tongue: .
> 
> Kelly Brook does nothing for me to be honest, but then I've never been a fan of big breasts. Jennifer Aniston would be my first thought for someone who has aged well  .


 She's boring to look at


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol the pics in the op are photoshopped, where are the real ones?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yeah cos it's normal to give your number to strippers while in a relationship let alone when she's there also.
> 
> Unsure on the Statham thing but why be with someone if you feel the need to belittle them and then (I'm guessing this part) go flirt with someone.
> 
> In my eyes, at least she's not there to be pushed around, more power to her.


 Don't get me wrong, the guys were in the wrong. But punching them? C'mon


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Disclosure said:


> Don't get me wrong, the guys were in the wrong. But punching them? C'mon


 Guys have had far worse for less off me, I'm not saying it's right but I take my hat off to her for not just putting up with it


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Guys have had far worse for less off me, I'm not saying it's right but I take my hat off to her for not just putting up with it


 The way to not put up with it is to walk away, not risk getting charges pressed against you


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Guys have had far worse for less off me, I'm not saying it's right but I take my hat off to her for not just putting up with it


 She's lucky she didn't get a few shots back


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Disclosure said:


> The way to not put up with it is to walk away, not risk getting charges pressed against you





FuqOutDaWhey said:


> She's lucky she didn't get a few shots back


 Both very true.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just have the photoshoped pics framed and put on the wall... can look at them while banging her.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Surprise! That's what real tits do!!!
> 
> All boobs bigger than a B cup are heading for the armpit as soon as she lies down.


 Basicslly lol. My ex had triple D's and she always got super insecure about taking her bra off


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Basicslly lol. My ex had triple D's and she always got super insecure about taking her bra off


 You know the score

Pics or they were A's on a trannie you hired for cuddles at nighttime


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You know the score
> 
> Pics or they were A's on a trannie you hired for cuddles at nighttime


 In your dreams mate lmao


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

zyphy said:


> Lol the pics in the op are photoshopped, where are the real ones?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Disclosure said:


>


 Typical whale insta pic


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Bet her morning breath is a disgrace


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Typical whale insta pic


 Nah she's hot


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Nah she's hot


 Bet that cake didn't last long


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Bet that cake didn't last long


 That picture explains the swimming costume one a few pages back.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone with their head screwed on would creampie her


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

I've had far worse.

And far better!


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Donny dog said:


> I've had far worse.
> 
> And *far better!*


 A lot of claiming in this thread but no pics


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> A lot of claiming in this thread but no pics


 Most people don't like posting pictures of their girlfriends or ex girlfriends for a bunch of meatheads to wank over.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Most people don't like posting pictures of their girlfriends or ex girlfriends for a bunch of meatheads to wank over.


 Most of this lot probably couldn't get it up anyway if you put a half decent looking bird in front of them.

:lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Most of this lot probably couldn't get it up anyway if you put a half decent looking bird in front of them.
> 
> :lol:


 Tbh it's not all about looks for me. I'm past that stage or maybe I'm too mature for my age lmao

much prefer to have sex with someone I actually connect with than some random one night stand. That approach in itself is probably why I end up with hot gf's anyway :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

some chick I used to see. Not posting any full on nudes fellas lmao


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

zyphy said:


> some chick I used to see. Not posting any full on nudes fellas lmao


 Not bad


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zyphy said:


> some chick I used to see. Not posting any full on nudes fellas lmao


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Most of this lot probably couldn't get it up anyway if you put a half decent looking bird in front of them.
> 
> :lol:


 Best thing said!! :thumb would actually love to see this lot in the flesh.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

X gf in the blue.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Best thing said!! :thumb would actually love to see this lot in the flesh.


 Let's see you first then skye


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> some chick I used to see. Not posting any full on nudes fellas lmao


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Best thing said!! :thumb would actually love to see this lot in the flesh.


 I'm big and handsome irl :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DTA said:


> X gf in the blue.
> 
> View attachment 138227


 I hope your sub 20yo otherwise we've got another @Disclosure


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> I hope your sub 20yo otherwise we've got another @Disclosure


 Shut up you belend

she's 26 in the pic and her sisters mid 30s u tart


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DTA said:


> Shut up you belend
> 
> she's 26 in the pic and her sisters mid 30s u tart


 If you only take her out when it's kids eat free then she's too young for you bro!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> Let's see you first then skye


 In what respect?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> I'm big and handsome irl :lol:


 Put a picture up then...u can scrub face out?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> One of my very first wanks as a youngen, still looks just as good


 I'd wife that


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> In what respect?


 A normal photo


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DTA said:


> X gf in the blue.
> 
> View attachment 138227


 Not gonna lie I thought this was a sneak diss shot at me lol, she does look young, but it might be the cartoon faces having that effet. Looks cute though


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Put a picture up then...u can scrub face out?


 Calm down pal, I don't date British birds much. Too plain in the face for me lmao


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Not gonna lie I thought this was a sneak diss shot at me lol, she does look young, but it might be the cartoon faces having that effet. Looks cute though


 I put the ****in cartoon s**t onit lol.

I feel for you tho cause them comments got me all kinds of triggered

All kindzzzzz


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DTA said:


> I put the ****in cartoon s**t onit lol.


 Did she show you how in exchange for a colouring book?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Plate said:


> Did she show you how in exchange for a colouring book?


 Says the dude with the same shite In he's profile pic


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

When did this thread turn into a pissing contest lmfao

Carry on fellas...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DTA said:


> Says the dude with the same shite In he's profile pic


 Its da bomb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Plate why u hide yo sexy face behind da bomb ?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> @Plate why u hide yo sexy face behind da bomb ?


 Can't remember tbh probs looked like I was about to sh1t myself from tensing


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Plate said:


> Its da bomb


 Use a bomb no one bats and eyelid

use a squirrel and everyone looses there mind


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DTA said:


> Use a bomb no one bats and eyelid
> 
> use a squirrel and everyone looses there mind
> 
> View attachment 138240


 Not everyone @Disclosure thought it was "cute"


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> Not everyone @Disclosure thought it was "cute"


 Bet he ain't stopped fapping all morning


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Bitch I used to f**k lmao


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Bitch I used to f**k lmao


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 lol just an ordinary girl to me


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Thread derailed into @zyphy vs @DTA's conquests.

Thread is good.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Y'all be jelly AF admit it

View attachment IMG_1543.JPG


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

superpube said:


> Thread derailed into @zyphy vs @DTA's conquests.
> 
> Thread is good.


 There ain't no competition fam, I rail 8/10+ on the dailyyy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Calm down pal, I don't date British birds much. Too plain in the face for me lmao


 Nobody wants to date ya pal....u said ur big and handsome just want to see if that's the case? :whistling:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Strong derail


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Now that we're posting up pictures of imaginary girlfriends... Here's mine:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Nobody wants to date ya pal....u said ur big and handsome just want to see if that's the case? :whistling:


 Ive got a girlfriend bro

@Yes can confirm what I'm saying is truthful


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Strong derail


 Tbh the girls I posted are hotter than the bish in the op fella


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Now that we're posting up pictures of imaginary girlfriends... Here's mine:


 Non existent tits


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Non existent tits


 To each their own. Anything more than a handful is a waste.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> To each their own. Anything more than a handful is a waste.


 She doesn't even have anything that resembles a handful lmao


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Now that we're posting up pictures of imaginary girlfriends... Here's mine:


 Reminds me of the day i was trying out my new camera and filmed my missus playing tennis.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> To each their own. Anything more than a handful is a waste.


 You have the hands of a small child?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> You have the hands of a small child?


 @Disclosure

:whistling:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> @Disclosure
> 
> :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Reminds me of the day i was trying out my new camera and filmed my missus playing tennis.


 Ah, very nice. Excellent skills with balls.

The other day I asked my ex gf, an olympic gymnastics medalist, to send me nudes:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol @ people imagining their women are hotter than Kelly Brook. Kelly Brook is hotter, which is why she's been an internationally known model and sex symbol for more than a decade and why your missus works behind the till at Tesco.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Ive got a girlfriend bro
> 
> @Yes can confirm what I'm saying is truthful


 I said "I'm big and handsome" I'm calling u out to,show....FOS


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

16,000 posts yet no conclusive proof it's a woman guys


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> Lol @ people imagining their women are hotter than Kelly Brook. Kelly Brook is hotter, which is why she's been an internationally known model and sex symbol for more than a decade and why your missus works behind the till at Tesco.


 She's average. And?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I said "I'm big and handsome" I'm calling u out to,show....FOS


 You'll have to use your imagination


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> You'll have to use your imagination


 No because I'm afraid of doing u too much justice, I have a good imagination


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Reminds me of the day i was trying out my new camera and filmed my missus playing tennis.


 How the fvck did they not escape while she was doing that?


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

MrLulz said:


> Lol @ people imagining their women are hotter than Kelly Brook. Kelly Brook is hotter, which is why she's been an internationally known model and sex symbol for more than a decade and why your missus works behind the till at Tesco.


 some of the checkout girls at waitrose and some of the girls who do makeup at debenhams could give her a run for her money. And seriously, brook is like an LA 7.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

benji666 said:


> some of the checkout girls at waitrose and some of the girls who do makeup at debenhams could give her a run for her money. And seriously, brook is like an LA 7.


 My post woman is better looking ffs


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> My post woman is better looking ffs


 Pics? :whistling:


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> Lol @ people imagining their women are hotter than Kelly Brook. Kelly Brook is hotter, which is why she's been an internationally known model and sex symbol for more than a decade and why your missus works behind the till at Tesco.


 Kelly Brook looks incredible in piranha 3D film. Unfortunately time has caught up with her.. and there is a good chance a few people on here have hotter partners


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

This is what makes UKM both hilarious and tragic.

Because a large proportion of the regular posters are swollen, angry meat heads with as much personality as your average 25kg plate and a face like an old pit boot they all believe it's beyond the realms of possibility that some posters may be good looking, in decent nick and have an attractive personality that really good looking women could find appealing.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

benji666 said:


> some of the checkout girls at waitrose and some of the girls who do makeup at debenhams could give her a run for her money. And seriously, brook is like an LA 7.


 In all seriousness there are beautiful women everywhere. I've seen the most gorgeous 9/10s when I used to work in a supermarket. End of the day these celebrities are still regular humans

But let's be real, not many women heading towards 40 look as good as kelly brook.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> In all seriousness there are beautiful women everywhere. I've seen the most gorgeous 9/10s when I used to work in a supermarket in the sweety aisle. End of the day these celebrities are still regular humans
> 
> But let's be real, not many women heading towards 40 look as good as kelly brook.


 Fixed. :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SILV3RBACK said:


> How the fvck did they not escape while she was doing that?


 Dunno, but I was really hoping they were going to!


----------

